# Had to put a guppy down :(



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

not sure what was wrong with him though. He started losing some color about 3-4 days ago, I noticed he wasn't as active as the others. He didn't sit on the bottom or anything like that, but he would hide in the plants. He wasn't bloated, he ate. The only thing I noticed was white stringy poo, which I have been trying to get rid of with some anti biotic food from jungle. Maybe it was age, Ive had him for 6 months and he was an adult when I purchased him *sigh* Anyone have any idea what was wrong with him? He was losing color (going pale) and not interested in mating, did eat, and had some stringy poo. What can I do to prevent others from dieing?TIA


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

He may not have been dying.... I've heard of guppies changing colours, losing colour, gaining colour. If he was still eating he may have still been ok. Maybe he was more shy? Not sure - never had a guppy with white poop.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning danily...

Sorry about your fish, but nothing lives forever. I have several large tanks of Fancy Guppies and lose them occasionally. If you got the fish as an adult, it was at least six months old. You say you had it for another six, so that's a year. That's really not bad for a Guppy. I've had individuals live close to two, but I think that's rare. Guppies are extremely active and don't generally live a long time. Their life span depends on the temperature of their tank water. The warmer the water, the faster they grow and age. If you want longer life, then keep the temp cooler, in the low 70s.

If you're following a good tank maintenance schedule that includes large and frequent water changes which includes vacuuming the gravel if you don't have a planted tank then you're keeping a good home for your fish.

B


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I think it may have had parasites from that white poo,or it was really stressed out by something.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I decided to put him down, when I noticed he was struggling to swim, he was letting the current push him around, I put him in the breeding net to separate him and he didn't even try and get away from the net, he was just kinda floating there.

What is the best internal parasite food I can get to treat the tank?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

danilykins said:


> I decided to put him down, when I noticed he was struggling to swim, he was letting the current push him around, I put him in the breeding net to separate him and he didn't even try and get away from the net, he was just kinda floating there.
> 
> What is the best internal parasite food I can get to treat the tank?


danilykins...

Hello again. Instead of a diet change, I'd recommend using a little aquarium salt, not table salt in the tank water. Salt, in small doses of one teaspoon per five gallons of water will kill any disease causing bacteria.

The next time you do a scheduled water change, just add the teaspoon of standard aquarium salt to the water and mix it. A 25 to 30 percent change should kill any disease causing bacteria.

If you have a planted tank, the plants will be fine with this small amount of salt and your fish will recover in a short time.

B


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I usually do put A.Salt in the tank, until I read (on here) than A.Salt isn't good for cory's. Did I hear wrong?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

danilykins said:


> I usually do put A.Salt in the tank, until I read (on here) than A.Salt isn't good for cory's. Did I hear wrong?


danilykins...

You heard correctly. However, the teaspoon is well within the limits for your Corries and any aquatic plants you have. I keep Corries in my tanks of Fancy Guppies and they're fine with a little standard aquarium salt. The salt in small doses, replaces minerals in freshwater fishes' skin. 

Salt isn't necessary unless you're using it to treat a disease like "ich". I don't think you need it if you have an otherwise healthy tank. 

B


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just a question: I don't mean to make you feel bad by remembering, but I have some guppies (and many have died in the past), but, how do you humanely put a fish down? In the past, I've always struggled with 'do I let it suffer? do I help it die?' and was just wondering what the best, most humane way is? I hate to let them suffer, but don't know any other way of putting them down, other than flushing them, and if they are not yet dead, this is extremely cruel. Any tips? (And, sorry again for bringing it up).


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning holly. I've had Fancy Guppies for years and have had to put them down sometimes because of age or whatever. By far the most humane way is to freeze it. Here's how:

Just get a small plastic sandwich bag and fill it about two-thirds full of tank water and net the fish and put into in the bag. Put the bag with water and fish in the freezer.

As the water in the bag slowly cools, the fish's heart beat slows down to the point it loses consciousness and essentially goes to sleep. There's absolutely no pain with this method. I've used it for years.

I have an old frig in my garage and the freezer part works well for this kind of thing. I usually wait until colder weather and put the frozen bag in the trash.

B


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

That is exactly how I did it, the way BBradbury explained it. I have done this for fish that are beyond repair (from attack) to fish that are on their last fin, to babies with extremely crooked spines. They basically "go to sleep" and not wake up. I have heard crazy stories of fish "coming back to life" after the water thaws, but not sure if that is true or not. I just leave them in there for a couple of days.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks. I'd still feel horrible doing that, but it's waaaay better than flushing them while they are still alive!

I hope they aren't like us where it hurts when we get too cold.

Thanks for the tips though - at least I'll be able to help any of my aquatic animals "pass on" now if need be. (Do you think this works for shrimp or African Dwarf Frogs if they are dying?)


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello again. I think you could do this for any fish or animal that lives in water. There's no pain involved. These animals aren't able to reason like we do, so you don't need to worry about this hurting them in any way.

B


----------

